# Warning from VA: Veterans Choice Program



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

The VA issued a fact sheet April 27, 2017 re:
Veterans Choice Program (VCP) Phone Line Imposter

It has come to the attention of the Dept of Veterans Affairs that a phone line has been set up by an unknown party to fraudulently 'mimic' the VCP phone line. This imposter phone line may be intended to reach Veterans who inadvertently dial the VCP number incorrectly.

The phone line established to "mimic" the VCP phone line: 1-800-606-8198. You will know you have reached the incorrect VCP phone line when:

_--the phone line offers callers a $100 rebate if the caller provides a credit card

-- the phone line does not state the caller has reached the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs or the VCP phone line._

Be aware that this phone number incorrectly confirms callers had reached the VCP if the caller asks that question.

*THE CORRECT PHONE VCP* Phone Line is 1-866-606-8198. This line is for Veterans to check their eligibility for the VCP and ask questions about the program.

If you are unsure if you have reached the correct phone line, hang up and dial *1-866-606-8198 *again.

The phone line will state the caller has reached the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs.


----------

